# Who Then Can Be Saved?



## N. Eshelman (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Herald (Mar 27, 2008)

"Anyone" can be saved in that the atonement is powerful enough to save all. If you define "anyone" as all who call upon the name of the Lord, then yes, anyone can be saved. If you define "anyone" as the elect then that group becomes qualified.


----------

